# X11/gcc



## shrn (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, 
I am trying to run C code through Xterm (X11), I downloaded the develper tools, but I am not sure as to which directory I should have downloaded them to (and I'm guessing it's in the incorrect place as when I type "man gcc" the reply I get is "No manual entry for gcc".)  Currently X11 is in Applications under Utilities and I downloaded the Developer tools directly to the hard drive.  Any advice would be much appreciated!  I've never had to set up a computer before . . .  Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## Viro (Feb 7, 2006)

You need to install the developer tools, not just download them.


----------



## shrn (Feb 7, 2006)

yes, i installed them . . .
i can run Xcode, but my terminal is not recognizing the tools.


----------



## shrn (Feb 7, 2006)

I just did not have the manuals in the right place, it is working fine now.


----------

